# One year on



## Toska (Mar 24, 2016)

It has been nearly a year since I was surprised with my little Noodlette



She was about 3 months old and a whopping 20 something grams.
When I first got her I freaked out about everything, "is she warm enough?", "What if the thermostat isn't working properly?", "She won't eat"(it took her 5 days to take her first feed), "OMG she hasn't pooped yet!", "you don't think she can get out do you?", "She hasn't been out in a couple of days what if she is sick/dead!?"(she was shedding).

It was about a month before I calmed down with everything and stopped freaking out over every little thing.
She's never missed a feed, perfect sheds each time, she's struck at me a few times and old ever 'bitten' once although the way my friends fiance who was on the receiving end still talks about it you'd think it was a 10ft monster...it was about 2 weeks after I got her and as I went to pass her to him, and despite me telling him not to do it he put a hand in front of her face and she gave him a little nip on the thumb resulting in 2 little pin holes. He hasn't been game enough to touch her since 







(My partner getting her out for the first time on his own a week or 2 ago after a run in with a wild coastal carpet under a piece of tin. Apparently his revelation was 'if the wild one didn't have a got at him as he shooed it out of the way while we were moving sheets of tin around then what was Noodle going to do?)
She has beefed up to around 220 grams now and is on a hopper rat every 10 days (does that sound right?).

I'm just now starting to look into getting another python. At the moment I am leaning towards an albino Darwin. 
But first in the to-do list is converting an old TV cabinet into the new 'Noodle Hutch'


----------



## Herpo (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice snake! Sounds like you're doing things right!


----------

